# LAN Verbindung kommt nicht zustande - Netzwerkkarte?



## Louxps (27. Oktober 2007)

Ich hoffe wiedermal das richtige Subforum erwischt zu haben

Bei mir liegt folgendes Problem vor:
Bei mir zuhause hängen 4 PCs an einem Switch. Bei denen funktioniert die LAN-Verbindung überall einwandfrei. Der Switch hatte noch einen freien Platz und so hab ich die Leitung noch hochgezogen, um meinen neuen Laptop auch zuhause am Netz zu haben (auch sonst war er noch nie im Internet)

- Lenovo/IBM R61, Windows XP
- Verbindung wird am Router und beim Led am Laptop angezeigt
- In der Netzwerkumgebung erscheint die LAN-Verbindung nicht
- Im Gerätemanager ist unter Netzwerkadapter nur die 1394, was glaube ich Firewire ist, wenn ich mich da nicht täusche, also keine erkannte Netzwerkkarte

Hat Lenovo vergessen mir eine Netzkarte einzubauen, oder fehlt mir ein Treiber?
Auf dieser Seite habe ich mir die Treiber, die ich für passend hielt runtergeladen, auf Laptop rübergeladen und die exes ausgeführt. Ich weiss jedoch nicht ob ich 1. die richtigen erwischt habe und 2. was ich mit denen tun soll, nachdem ich die exe ausgeführt habe.

Danke schonmal für die professionelle Hilfe


----------



## PC Heini (28. Oktober 2007)

Grüss Dich

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die vergessen haben, Dir ne Netzwerkkarte einzubauen. Oder wo haste denn den RJ45 Stecker gestöpselt? Schau mal im Bios nach, ob ev. die Lankarte deaktiviert ist.
Ansonsten mit nem anderen PC Everest herunterladen, auf ne CD brennen und auf Laptop installieren. Danach kannste schauen, was alles im Laptop vorhanden ist.


----------



## Louxps (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab Everest durchgehetzt und foldende Daten rausbekommen. Ich verstehe leider zu wenig von dem was das Programm mir da alles zu erzählt und hoffe natürlich du kommst damit weiter 
Im Bios ist alles was mit Netzwerk zu tun hat "enabled" also kanns nicht deaktiviert sein




> *[ Andere Geräte / Ethernet-Controller ]*
> 
> Geräteeigenschaften:
> Gerätebeschreibung  	Ethernet-Controller
> ...



und dann weiter unten noch:



> *[ Ethernet-Controller [NoDB] ]*
> 
> Geräteeigenschaften:
> Gerätebeschreibung  	Ethernet-Controller [NoDB]
> ...


----------



## PC Heini (28. Oktober 2007)

Also, die Netzwerkkarte ist da. Nur nicht ins System eingebunden. Das heisst, Du musst die Manuell hinzufügen. Hatte das auch mal vor ein paar Jahren. Soviel ich noch weiss, musste ich in der Systemsteuerung unter Hardware, Gerät oder andere Geräte hinzufügen, oder sowas anklicken und dann Netzwerkkarte auswählen. Müsste jetzt Googeln um zu sehen, wie das wieder geht.
Keine grosse Hilfe, aber nen Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## Louxps (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich weiss wo du meinst, hab das auch schonmal gemacht, hatte aber immer das Problem, dass dem da Treiber fehlten. Ich werd mal suchen ob ich solche Treiber irgendwo finden kann.

danke


----------



## PC Heini (28. Oktober 2007)

Eigentlich sillten die Treiber in XP integriert sein oder Du hast ne Treiber CD dazubekommen. Mit Everest kannst Du den Mainboardtyp ausfindig machen und wenn Du Glück hast, ist gleich auch noch ein Link für die MB Treiber dabei.


----------



## Louxps (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich habs mit neuen Lenovotreibern schlussendlich hingekriegt
nun mach ich mich noch an die soundtreiber^^

Dankesehr PCheini


----------

